# Ortelli's lucky escape



## JamesM (3 Jun 2008)

From a few weeks back, racing at Monza...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_yfiE9E ... re=related

Nothing more than a fractured foot  

McNish was pretty lucky in the Audi also


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2008)

That is some crazy accident! lucky to escape from that without any serious injury, but then again the cars are built to protect the drivers nowadays.
The second comentator needs a lot of coffee to wake up lol


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jun 2008)

I'm going to Le Mann next week!  I have tickets for the entire weekend


----------



## JamesM (4 Jun 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm going to Le Mann next week!  I have tickets for the entire weekend


You lucky sod. Take me with you 

Pugs for the win this year?


----------

